# Dayton Speedaire wiring problems



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2021)

Wiring” fixed” by children “trying to help” all crossed up no idea what goes where? Any assistance is totally appreciated and welcomed. Please help if you can! Great piece of equipment.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok i make the frame as a k56 right?
are you wanting to run this on 120 vac or 240 vac?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this diagram.
low voltage will be for 120 vac
high voltage will be for 240 vac

also watch the rotation wiring.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2021)

iowagold said:


> try this diagram.
> low voltage will be for 120 vac
> high voltage will be for 240 vac
> 
> ...


120


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on 120 it should not be a speed issue.
do you have a photo tach?

take a close look at the diagram to the low voltage pin out under the motor end cover.
the wires should have numbers on them or numbers tags.
if not they can be traced old school.
they have those numbers tags at the menards etc in the electrical dept.
sure helps for future work.

you might make sure the start switch is working right in the motor as well.


----------

